# בעיה עם דשא סינטטי בחצר לעשיית צרכים לכלבים



## ur720 (9/7/12)

בעיה עם דשא סינטטי בחצר לעשיית צרכים לכלבים 
יש לנו 6 כלבי הוואנז  ופעמיים בשנה גורים .
ההוואנז הם כלבים קטנים עם שיער ארוך מאוד ,רך ולא נשיר).
הכלבים שלנו  גזעיים עם תעודות,שגדלים בבית ,ללא סורגים כלובים וכו' .
הם משתתפים באופן קבוע בתערוכות, וחשוב לנו מאוד לתת להם חופש ובמקביל לשמור על הניקיון שלהם ושלנו .
מכיוון שאנו גרים בבית בודד בדניה,חיפה ,התאפשר לנו להכין עבור הכלבים חצר סגורה  של כ- 100 מ"ר.  פתחנו  פתח בקיר הצמוד לחצר, דרכו  הם יוצאים לחצר שלהם ונכנסים מתי שרוצים .
בכ- 40 מ"ר מהחצר יש דשא סינטטי (איכותי) עליו הם עושים את הצרכים,כך אין קוצים שנדבקים לכלב,קל ונוח לאיסוף הקקי,נראה תמיד יפה ....  .אך בחודשי הקיץ,בעיקר בימים חמים , נודף ריח של שתן מהדשא. אני שוקלת להחליף את הדשא הסינטטי בחומר אחר יספוג פחות ריח .
אודה מאוד לעזרתכם וקבלת עצה למצע טוב יותר .
בתודה יוהנה
www.havanese-angels.com


----------



## רגע33 (9/7/12)

פעמיים בשנה גורים? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
פשוט כואב הלב לשמוע על דברים כאלה (כן  הבנו , יש תעודות,  מבחינתי זה לא משנה. ) 

אולי המומחים כאן יוכלו להסביר לך איך לחנך אותם לעשיית צרכים בזמן הטיול במקום בחצר, נראה לי שכל מצע שהוא לא סופג ולא מתחדש יסריח מתישהו.


----------



## ur720 (9/7/12)

כן- גורים פעמיים בשנה ,כשיש 4 נקבות !!!! 
הכלבים שלי יוצאים מידי יום לטיול ,פעם ביום עם המטפלת לטיול ארוך , ופעם-פעמיים ביום איתי , הלוואי ולכל אחד ....

הקנאה שלך לא תורמת דבר


----------



## רגע33 (9/7/12)

קנאה? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לא קנאה, חלחלה מהסחר בגופה של כלבה 
מה יש לי לקנא? אין לי שום עניין להיות במקומך. על פי המוסר שלי לעולם לא אקנה כלב באלפי שקלים ולעולם לא אסרסר בגופה של כלבה שלי בשם תחביב כלשהו.


----------



## shaharc1 (10/7/12)

חבל, בעיני שמבריחים ככה מגדלת שנשמעת 
כל כך טובה, וניכר גם מהאתר שלה וגם מצורת ההתבטאות שהכלבים שלה מקבלים חיים שהרבה כלבים היו רוצים. 

כל אחד שנכנס לכאן ושואל על אימוץ/רכישת גור, מקבל הרצאה (נכונה) על חשיבות התעודות ורצינות בית הגידול ואזהרות קשות ממטחנות גורים. 
הגיעה לפורום מגדלת מהסוג המומלץ - לדעתי צריך לקבל אותה יפה ולרצות שתישאר, כי גם היא חלק מהמלחמה במטחנות הגורים - ואולי כשאנשים יראו מה זה להיות מגדל אמיתי - הם יבינו טוב יותר את ההבדל.


----------



## sivi1964 (10/7/12)

מסכימה.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
{אישית אני חושבת שגם כלבים מתועדים מסוגים שונים{לא כלבי עבודה ספציפיים!}-מיותרים במצב העיניינים העגום בארץ.}
ולמרות זאת-מגדלת כמו זו שפנתה לפה ראויה להתיחסות עיניינית.
היא לפחות כפי שכתבה שחר יודעת את המיקצוע שלה היטב,והכלבים שברשותה חיים חיים ראויים.

גם תחום הכלבנות הגיזעית*המתועדת* יש לה מקום וראוייה להגיע לדיון ולהחלפת מידע ודעות.

מותר לא לאהוב ולא להסכים לאג'נדה הזאת אבל צריך להיות מספיק נבון על מנת  "לא לשפוך את התינוק עם המים".


----------



## shaharc1 (10/7/12)

אני חושבת, 
שלא כל אחד יכול לאמץ כלב מעמותה, ויש אנשים שיגדלו רק כלבים גזעיים. מפריע להם שהם לא יודעים את ההיסטוריה של הכלב אם הוא בוגר, מפריע להם שלא יידעו איך ייראה כשיגדל אם הוא גור, ועוד סיבות, שבעיני, לגיטימיות. 
אני מעדיפה שמי שמחפש כלב יעשה מחקר, יגיע לגזע שהוא הכי מתחבר אליו מכל הסיבות הנכונות ואז ייצא לחפש את גור חלומותיו במקומות הנכונים.
הכלבנות הגזעית לא פוגעת בעיני במצב הכלבים בארץ. איתם או בלעדיהם המצב ישאר כפי שהוא כל עוד האנשים ישארו כמו שהם. דווקא בכלבנות הגזעית ה"טהורה" נקרא לזה, פחות תמצאי המלטות מעורבות, יותר שומרים על הכלבות בדרך כלל. 
מגדלים כמו זו (רק לפי מה שהיא כותבת, אני לא מכירה) צריך לעודד, לבקש ממנה שתספר סיפורי המלטה, שתסביר מה נכון בשביל הכלבים, שתשתף מהידע שלה בפורום הזה (שמיועד לכלבים, ולא רק לעמותות) , שתענה לכאלה שרוצים לקנות גור ולא מבינים את חשיבות התעודות - צריכים אותה כאן, וצריכים עוד כמותה.


----------



## pandidi (10/7/12)

אני לא חושבת שזה מדויק. 
אני חושבת שכל אחד יכול לאמץ כלב מעמותה, יש כאלו שבוחרים לא לעשות את זה.
אין קשר להיסטוריה של הכלב כי גם כלב גזעי ההיסטוריה שלו לא באמת ידועה או אמינה ועל גורים- זה אותו הדבר אם הגור גזעי או מעורב. לגבי מראה- אפשר בגדול לנבא איך הכלב יראה בבגרותו וגם בכלים הגזעיים זה לא אחיד. הפרנאית שלי שוקלת 37 כשהאחיות שלה שוקלות 55. לגבי שאר הסיבות- לדעתי  האישית רוב הכלבים שרוצים משהו מסויים בכלב- יכולים למצוא את זה בעמותות.

אני גם לא חושבת שהכלבנות הגזעית היא הבעיה. במקרו. במיקרו- כשאת קונה גור ולא מאמצת מהכלביה- כלב מת. אם לא היה לי את ביאנה- היה אצלי כלב אחר שמת כי לא היה לו בית.
נכון שזה לא התפקיד שלך להציל את העולם. ונכון שאת לא אשמה בכל הצרות במזרח התיכון (אמא שלי חושבת שזו אני האחראית לצרות האלו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  אבל לדעתי זה לא מדויק להגיד שהכלבנות הגזעית לא פוגעת במצב הכלבים בארץ.

לא הייתי רוצה לראות את הכלבים הגזעיים נעלמים מהעולם!
אני כן רוצה שהילדים שלי יראו לברדור וניופאונדלנד ופירנאי ופיטבול וכו'... אבל אני חושבת שהרבה מהאנשים שקונים כלבים קונים אותם סתם. ועל הסתם הזה כלבים מעורבים משלמים בחייהם.

בעולם אחר, שבו לא היו מתים כל כך הרבה כלבים, הייתי רוצה שהכלבנות הגזעית תשלוט. אבל כן מתים המון כלבים ולי אישית מאד קשה לראות את עצמי הולכת וקונה כלב.
ויותר מזה- אמא שלי כל החיים רוצה יורקי. ואם יש בעולם בן אדם שעשה כל כך הרבה בשביל כלבים- זו אמא שלי. עשרות כלבי אומנה שעברו אצלה, גורי חתולים שהיא הניקה ועוד ועוד אבל היא רוצה יורקי כי הוא קטן, וחמוד, ויפה ולא, אני לא מסוגלת להגשים לה את החלום וללכת לקנות אחד.
אני חושבת על זה כבר כמה שנים ולא מוצאת את הכוחות לבצע. אני עדיין אופטימית שיהיה יורקי קטן וחמוד באחת העמותות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אני מסכימה איתך שהמגדלת בשרשור אכן נשמעת אחראית וחבל להבריח אנשים שכן יכולים לתרום לידע.


----------



## pandidi (10/7/12)

הצחקתי את עצמי 
צ"ל רוב האנשים שרוצים משהו מסויים בכלב- יכולים למצוא את זה בעמותות. ולא רוב הכלבים שרוצים משהו מסויים בכלב- יכולים למצוא את זה בעמותות.


----------



## shaharc1 (10/7/12)

אפילו לא שמתי לב


----------



## shaharc1 (10/7/12)

נכון, בוחרים, 
אבל זה לגיטימי בעיני. אני לא כל כך מסכימה איתך, הרבה יותר קל לנבא איך כלב גזעי יראה מאשר כלב מעורב. אני חושבת שמי שרוצה גור בוקסר גזעי לצורך העניין, לא ימצא כזה בעמותה. נכון שהוא יכול "להתפשר" ולאמץ בוקסר בוגר שאותו כן יוכל למצוא בעמותה, או גור בוקסר מעורב שגם אותו ימצא שם - אבל הוא רוצה גור בוקסר. וזה לגיטימי לגמרי בעיני. 
המשפט הזה, שכשלוקחים כלב גזעי כלב אחר מת במקומו, הוא יותר מורכב ממה שמוצג. זה קצת כמו שאני לא אביא ילדים כי יכולתי במקום זה לאמץ ילד בלי עתיד. עד כמה שהמשפט הזה נכון  - רוב האנשים לא מבצעים אותו. מי שמחפש כלב גזעי, ישיג כלב גזעי. אני מעדיפה שישיג אותו ממגדל רציני שרווחת הכלבים עומדת מול עיניו, ולא יחפש את הגור הזול ביותר שהוא יכול למצוא. לעמותה הוא בכל מקרה לא ילך, כי בעמותות אין גורים גזעיים בדרך כלל. 

אני כן מסכימה איתך לגבי ה"סתם". אני חושבת שלמי שאין צורך מסוים בגזע, או אהבה לגזע ספציפי, כן יכול למצוא כלב מעורב שיענה על כל הציפיות שלו. אני סולדת מאימוץ כלבים גחמתי כמו אחרי סדרות טלויזיה או פרסומות, אבל מעריכה מאוד אנשים שבודקים וחוקרים איזה גזע הכי מתאים לאורח החיים שלהם - ולפי זה מחפשים כלב. כאן שוב נכנס עניין המגדל, מגדל טוב לא ימכור כלב לכל אחד אלא יוודא שהמאמץ מבין את הצרכים של הגזע. 

כלבנות גזעית היא לא הבעיה בעיני. גם אם לא יהיו יותר כלבים גזעיים, אנשים ימשיכו להרבות את הכלבים המעורבים שלהם בשם היופי, חווית האמהות והנצחת ה"טבע". לא הכלבים הם הבעיה, אלא אנחנו. השינוי, בעיני, צריך להיות בהבנה שמרביעים אך ורק כלבים מאושרים להרבעה, גזעיים, שתורמים להמשכיות הגזע (זה משפט שנשמע רע, אבל גם הוא לגיטימי) - וכל שאר הכלבים (גזעיים או מעורבים) מנוטרלים מיכולת ההרבעה. בשביל להגיע אי פעם לזה - חייבת להיות לגיטימציה למגדלים אחראיים ויצירת "רשימה לבנה" של כאלה.


----------



## fi0na24 (10/7/12)

כל מילה בסלע!


----------



## pandidi (10/7/12)

את יודעת מה? 
על העניין של הילדים- אם היה פשוט לאמץ ילד- הייתי מסכימה איתך! אבל לאמץ ילד זה מאד מאד קשה (ומאד יקר!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אבל בעניין של הילד יש עוד משהו שאין בעניין הכלבי- העניין של הגנים שלך שעוברים האלה.

לגבי לאמץ כלב- השאלה היא למה הוא רוצה גור בוקסר? בגלל שהוא רוצה כלב בגודל X, אנרגטי, מרייר, בד"כ אופי מאד טוב? אז יש לי בעמותה גורה שעונה בדיוק לתיאור הזה רק שהיא לא בוקסר אלא גזע "שקר כלשהו".
אם הוא רוצה גור בוקסר כי הוא אוהב איך שהוא נראה- זו זכותו המלאה! אבל אפשר להגיד שזה גם קצת אגואיסטי לקנות כלב כי אתה אוהב איך שהוא נראה. ושוב, זה עניינו ומצפונו של הקונה ואף אחד לא יכול להגיד לו מה לאהוב.

ברור שאחנו הבעיה. אבל כל עוד הכלבים משלמים את המחיר- לדעתי הטיעון (לא טיעון שלך, אלא משהו שיוצא לי לשמוע הרבה)  שאומר  "הוא יפה ובא לי כלב שנראה ככה" כשמנגד יש כלב שנראה אחרת אבל בעל אותו אופי ונמצא בסכנת חיים מתגמד.

אני בעד כלבנות גזעית נכונה. אבל לדעתי הרבה מאד אנשים שרכשו כלבים גזעיים יכלו לאמץ במקום.


----------



## fi0na24 (10/7/12)

אני לא חושבת שהדברים סותרים... 
אני מאוד אוהבת אייריש וולפהאונד..
נראה לך שאלך לעמותה ואאמץ "סתם" כלב שיהיה גבוה מאוד וצומי? לא..
אני כן אאמץ כלב, כי אני חושבת שזו מצווה ושמגיע לכל כלב בית, אבל זה לא אומר שאני לא אקנה כלב במקביל..
ואגב, רוב האנשים שמגדלים כלבים גזעיים שאני מכירה יש להם גם כלב מעורב


----------



## pandidi (10/7/12)

נראה לך שאלך לעמותה ואאמץ "סתם" כלב שיהיה גבוה מאוד וצומי? לא.. למה לא? מה כל כך נורא בזה? ללכת לכלביה ולאמץ סתם כלב גדול וצומי? כי הוא לא נקרא אייריש וולפהאונד? 


ואני לא דנה את האנשים שמגדלים כלבים גזעיים! 
אני מכירה אנשים שמגדלים כלבים גזעיים והם מקסימים וטובים ואוהבים ומתנדבי ועוזרים.
אין קשר.
אני מסבירה למה אני לא רואה את עצמי הולכת וקונה כלב.


----------



## fi0na24 (10/7/12)

כן, כי הוא לא IW, וזה מה שאני רוצה.. 
אם אני אוהבת מאוד מאוד מאוד כלב מגזע מסויים ומודעת לצרכים שלו ויכולה לספק לו אותם, אני לא רואה שום סיבה שלא יהיה לי..
ושוב, זה לא סותר בעיני אימוץ (ע"ע גריזלי)


----------



## מתלבטתת26 (10/7/12)

אכן, צריכה להיות לגיטימציה להרבעה אחראית 
אך קודם כל, צריך שיהיה סדר בתחום. אין לי בעיה עם כלבנות גזעית, כל עוד ההרבעות נעשות לשם *שימור ושיפור הגזע*. מירב הכלבים הגזעיים, גם אם עומדים בתקנות הגזע לא תורמים כאשר מדובר בהרבעה פעם בשנתיים... זה פוגע בשונות גנטית וקריטי במיוחד במדינה קטנה כמו ישראל. 

אי אפשר לנתק את הכלבנות הגזעית מהמצב בעמותות כי כל כלב דמוי גזעי / גזעי לא מתועד מקורו בכלב גזעי מתועד שנקנה ממגדל. 

יש בארץ בעיה. אני לא חושבת שהמגדלים הם האשמים היחידים, אבל יש להם חלק גדול ביצירה שלה, ברגע שהם "מייצרים" כלבים שאחר כך נזרקים או הופכים למטחנת גורים. את הבעיה הזו של כלבים חסרי בית פותרות בעיקר העמותות, ולא בתי הגידול ולכן אני מבינה את התרעומת. 

כיום גם בארץ וגם בעולם, מגדלים אחראים הם מיעוט. זה לא אומר שאין כאלה (ויש לא מעט מגדלים אחראים בארץ), אבל הרוב לא כזה. ההוכחה לכך שהרוב לא כזה היא מחלות גנטיות שאופייניות לגזעים מסויימים, ועדיין למרות שיש יכולת לגלות נשאות למחלות בגזעים רבים לא מחייבים בדיקות כאלו.


----------



## מיקי מהי (10/7/12)

כשמדובר גם בכלבים וגם בילדים 
" זה קצת כמו שאני לא אביא ילדים כי יכולתי במקום זה לאמץ ילד בלי עתיד. עד כמה שהמשפט הזה נכון  - רוב האנשים לא מבצעים אותו"

המשפט אינו נכון בעיני.
יכולת זה דבר ספציפי שמורכב מהרבה אלמנטים. לא. לא כל מי שלא מצליח להרות מאמץ ילד. לא כל מי שיכול *לכאורה* לתת חיים ביתיים נורמטיביים אכן עושה זאת ולעיתים מסיבות טובות.
אי אפשר להפריד רגש מעשיה. משכל. בפועל הכל מתערבב ולכן יש לתת את הדעת מי הוא המאמץ הפוטנציאלי ומה מניע אותו.
צריך לקחת בחשבון שלאנשים שונים מניעים שונים שמביאים אותם לפעולה 
ולא
לא נכון שאותו אדם יאמץ כלב מעמותה אילו לא ישיג את הגזע שהוא מבקש.
החיבור אינו אחד לאחד. לעיתים כן ולעיתים לא.

לגבי ילדים זה מורכב עוד יותר.


----------



## כלבלבי הגבעות (10/7/12)

מעניין למשל מאיפה 
הגיעו כל אלה (?)


----------



## כלבלבי הגבעות (10/7/12)

חלקם נראים מאד מוזנחים 
ולגמרי מעורבים עם כל מיני
(מה שנכון הם חמודים רצח..)


----------



## רגע33 (10/7/12)

אז שלא יגדלו כלב, ממש לא אסון 
במצב הנוכחי זה מחיר שולי בעיני  אם יהיו אנשים מסוימים שלא יגדלו כלב, לעומת עשרות אלפי כלבים בריאים ונפלאים שמוצאים את מותם כי איש אינו רוצה בהם. רוב האנשים כן יכולים לאמץ כלב שלא יוצר על פי מפרט או כדי למלא את כיסי בעליו. וכולנו יודעים שחלק מהכלבים הלא רצויים האלה מתחילים מכלבים עם תעודות.


----------



## fi0na24 (10/7/12)

אז שאני אזרוק את הכלבה שלי כי היא גזעית 
עם תעודות, ואמשיך לגדל רק את המעורב?
או שאולי אני בכלל בית גרוע כי יש לי כלבה גזעית בבית?


----------



## רגע33 (10/7/12)

מה קשור? 
לא אמרתי שכל מי שמגדל כלב גזעי או רוצה כזה הוא בית גרוע. הכלבה כבר קיימת וצריכה בית כמו כל כלב אחר. אם היית מייצרת גורים נוספים על כל המשתמע מכך מבחינת הכלבה ומבחינת גורים אחרים שכבר קיימים, זה היהס יפור אחר.


----------



## fi0na24 (10/7/12)

איזה מזל... 
שמחה לקבל את האישור שלך על איזה בית אני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





עכשיו בואי נעבור רגע למקום אחר..
הוכח שלברדורים וגולדנים הם כלבי הנחיה הטובים ביותר, רועים בלגים מדהימים ככלבי משטרה, ניופים לכלבי הצלה במים, יורקים ללכידת עכברים (באסמים למשל), וכו'.. אז מה? להכחיד את כל הגזעים כי יש כלבים מעורבים שמחפשים בתים? ואל תגידי לי להפסיק להרביע בינתיים.. כי בבינתיים הזה כלבות מתבגרות, ולא תרצי להרביע כלבה בת 10, נכון?


----------



## pandidi (10/7/12)

להוריד את מספר ההרבעות. 
להרביע למטרת שיפור ושימור הגזע.
להרביע למטרות עבודה.
לא להרביע כי יש ביקוש לכלב ע"י אנשים שסתם רוצים כלב שנראה ככה וככה. ושוב, לא כי זה לא בסדר לרצות כלב כזה,זה יכול להיות הרבה יותר בסדק אם ברצון הזה אפשר להציל חיים.


----------



## pandidi (10/7/12)

*בסדר... סורי, אני סתומה


----------



## רגע33 (10/7/12)

מגוחך לנסות לסובב את זה כאילו אני נזפתי בך 
אני לא נתתי אותך כדוגמא, את נתת את עצמך כדוגמא .

את מדברת על נישה מאוד מסוימת של כלבים שמשמשים לצרכים מקצועיים מאוד מאוד מסוימים שאולי באמת לא ק יים להם תחליף אחר, אין לי מספיק ידע בנושא. שתינו יודעות שהרוב המוחץ של המגדלים בישראל לא מרביעים גזעיים כדי לספק כלבי נחייה.


----------



## fi0na24 (10/7/12)

נתתי את עצמי כדוגמה כבעלת כלבה גזעית 
וכתומכת בכלבנות הגזעית..
ומה לעשות, אני לא אתן דוגמא אנשים שהם לא אני..
אין שום דבר פסול בלרצות ולגדל כלב מגזע X. כל עוד עושים את זה כמו שצריך, וקונים ממגדל אחראי ולא ממטחנת גורים..


----------



## רגע33 (10/7/12)

גם אני אוהבת כלבים מגזע מסוים ולעולם לא אקנה 
ברור שתעדיפי לתת את עצמך כדוגמא, רק לא ברור מדוע כשעניתי לשאלה ספציפית שאת העלית לגבי עצמך, הגבת כאילו אני דרשתי ממך הסברים או אמרתי שאת צריכה אישור שלי ולא ההיפך. כנכראה אי הבנה אינטרנטית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לא כל רצון של אדם חייב להתממש כשהוא מתנגש עם ערך אחר שבעיני הוא בעל משקל גבוה יותר ובמצב הנוכחי בישראל הרצון הזה הוא לא יותר מגחמה לעומת המשמעות שלה בפועל - חייהם של כלבים אחרים.  אז את רוצה כלב גדול במיוחד ואחר רוצה כלב הכי קטן שיש, סמל סטטוס שאפשר לקחת בתיק ואני הכי אוהבת את הפוינטרים  וכל זה קורה על חשבון הכלבות שצריכות לספק את "הסחורה" ועל חשבון כלבים אחרים שנשארים להנימק בכלוב במקרה הטוב. אז העמדה שלי היא שצריך לשים את הטעם האישי שלי במקום שני במצב כזה, בטח בטח במצב כפי שקיים בארץ וגם עם זה אין שום דבר פסול וכמובן שזה מתנגש עם האינטרס האישי והכלכלי של המגדלת ולכן היא הגיבה בגידוף ונסיתה לעשות לי דה לגיטימציה בטענה שאני מקנאה בה (בחיי, בדיחה טובה. להיות אחראית לשני שגרים בשנה זה חלום שחור בשבילי שלא הייתי יושנת בלילה בגללו)


----------



## fi0na24 (10/7/12)

אני לא יודעת מה איתך.. 
אני למדתי שחיים פעם אחת.. וכשיש חלום, צריך להגשים אותו..!
ואם מה שאני רוצה זה כלב מגזע X, אז יהיה לי את זה..
כי אם מחר אני אמות, אני רוצה לדעת שמתתי אחרי שהגשמתי את החלומות שלי.. וכן, אני יודעת שזו ראיה מעוותת של החיים


----------



## pandidi (10/7/12)

הבעיה שמי שמת מחר זה הכלב בהסגר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני הכי בעד להגשים חלומות!
אני לא חוסכת, אני טסה, אני אוכלת במסעדות, אני חולת קניות ובקיצור אני ממש איתך בעניין של לחיות את הרגע
אבל אם על כף המאזניים מונח חלום של יוליה (לגדל כלב צאן) או כלב פלאפי משהירות הוטרינרי שימות מחר- הכלב הפלאפי לוקח בגדול.
הרי אני יאהב את שניהם בטירוף, אז מה זה משנה אם הוא גזעי או סתם שעיר (תקף רק לגבי כלבים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )?


----------



## fi0na24 (10/7/12)

אז אני לא אוכלת במסעדות (אלא אם זה עם אבא 
והוא משלם), ולא קנה בגדים (אותו כנ"ל) ולא טסה...
אבל כן אקנה כלבה גזעית.. ואגב, זה כאמור לא סותר את האהבה לכלבים באופן כללי, ותמיד, אבל תמיד יהיה לי כלב מעמותה בבית


----------



## pandidi (10/7/12)

אבל יקירתי, זה לא עניין של כסף 
אלא של מצפון. אני לא אקנה כלב לא כי אין לי כסף אלא כי אני רוצה לתת את המקום הזה בבית שלי ובחיים לכלב שחייו בסכנה.


----------



## רגע33 (10/7/12)

לא ראייה עוותת, שונה 
אם מחר אני אמות אני רוצה לדעת שחייתי באמת לפי צו מצפוני והשתדלתי לקיים את הדברים שאני מאמינה בהם, כמה שיכולתי ושזה מה שיזכרו ממני אהוביי, שהלכתי עם האמת שלי תמיד. אני רוצה להאמין שאני משמשת דוגמא חיה לילדים שלי לדברים שאני מנסה ללמד אותם. אז אולי אני לא אגשים את כל החלומות וזה המחיר שאני אצטרך לשלם. אני שלמה עם זה


----------



## pandidi (10/7/12)

ממש אהבתי!


----------



## fi0na24 (10/7/12)

נאלץ להסכים שלא להסכים... 
הרי אף אחת מאיתנו לא תשכנע את השניה..

אבל קבלי ח"ח על הדיון הענייני והכיפי, ללא עוקצנות והרמת טונים


----------



## phobe1 (10/7/12)

אני אגיב פה גם לך וגם לשחר על כל השרשור
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
קראתי את השרשור מספר פעמים (בגלל זה לקח לי זמן לענות) וניסיתי להבין מה הרציונאל המוסרי של האמירות בעד רכישת כלבים גזעיים (ממגדלים אחריים ככל שיהיו) ולא מצליחה להבין. 

הטענה העיקרית, לפי מה שהבנתי, היא שזוכתו של האדם לקבל את רצונו. למה? באמת, לא בציניות, למה? הרי כל החרויות שלנו מוגבלות (בעיקר על ידי חוקי מדינה אבל לא רק) ומבחינה מוסרית ההנחה הרווחת היא שמותר לי לעשות מה שאני רוצה כל עוד אני לא פוגעת במישהו אחר. אז במקרה הזה המישהו אחר הוא צד שלישי אשר לחלוטין חף מכל פשע והוא פשוט בעלי חיים ממין אחר (זאת אומרת לא בן אנוש) והוא נפגע, מאוד מאוד נפגע. 

אם חלק מציבור קוני הכלבים הגזעיים לא יאמץ כלב כי הכלבים הקיימים אינם בדיוק ממה שהם רוצים, אז הם לא יקנו כלב, אף אחד לא באמת נפגע. אם הוא כן יקנה כלב גזעי אז יש מי שנפגע. השאלה שלי היא למה לדעתכן, מבחינה מוסרית, זה בסדר לפגוע בצד שלישי חף מפשע רק בשביל למלא אחר רצונותיו של בן אדם כשלהו?

אני אתן דוגמא:
כאשר מצאתי את פייג' (לפני 5 שנים) היא הייתה בהריון. פייג' התגלתה מייד כטריירית בגוף ובנשמה, כלבה מיוחדת ומדהימה. כמה מבני המשפחה שלי רצו את הגורים שלה (למרות שהסברתי שאין לדעת מי הגורים האלו יהיו הם רצו כלבים שקשורית גנטית לפייג'). מדובר פה על אנשים אשר היו מהווים בתים מופלאים לכל חיי הגורים הללו. דודה שלי במיוחד הייתה מאוהבת בפייג' לחלוטין והתחננה שנאשיר את הגורים. אמרתי כמובן לא ושאם הם רוצים כלב שילכו לאמץ. הם אמרו שזה או הגורים של פייג' או כלום ושאני הורסת להם את החלום. פייג' עוקרה ודודה שלי לא אימצה.
4 שנים (והרבה שיחות) אחרי היא אימצה כלבונת מקסימה ורצה לעקר אותה.
הנקודה שלי היא שלמרות שדודה שלי הכי רצתה בעולם גורים מפייג' (ולמען האמת גם אני רציתי כלבים שקשורים אליה) לא נתתי לה להמליט. למה? כי יש אפשרות שצד שלישי (כלבי העמותות והסגרים) יסבלו בגלל ההחלטה הזו ומבחינה מוסרית לא אני לא מוצאת את ההצדקה לזה?

אני חייבת לאגיד עוד משהו. באחת מהתגובות למעלה כתבת "סתם כלב". וואו, כמה שהמילים האלו הכאיבו לי..."סתם כלב" לעומת מה? כלב שכן שווה משהו? אני מאוד מקווה שזאת לא הייתה הכוונה שלך ושפשוט יצא משפט לא מוצלח.


----------



## fi0na24 (10/7/12)

אני אגיב רק לפסקה האחרונה כי את כל השאר כבר 
אמרתי..
אז ה״סתם״ כלב שאמרתי לא היה אמור להישמע ככה.. גם הכנסתי את המילה למרכאות. אני באופן כללי לא מאמינה במושג סתם. לכל דבר יש סיבה ושום דבר ואף אחד הם לא סתם


----------



## phobe1 (11/7/12)

קודם כל אני שמחה שלא 
התכוונת ל"סתם" במובן הזה.

בקשר לשאר, אני לא חושבת שענית לנקודה שלי אבל זה בסדר אם לא בא לך להמשיך את הדיון הארוך הזה.


----------



## fi0na24 (11/7/12)

זה פשוט דיון שלא ייגמר לעולם...


----------



## shaharc1 (10/7/12)

הכי חשוב שאת שלמה  
אבל אני חייבת להעיר משהו. 
זה הכי בסדר בעולם שאת חיה לפי מצפונך, אבל תני מקום לצד השני. בייחוד כשהוא נעשה ב"דרך הנכונה". לא מדובר פה על מטחנות גורים שכל מטרתם היא בצע כסף - אלא על גידול נכון של כלבים גזעיים. זה בסדר שלא תתני יד לדבר, אבל בבקשה, אל תתני לזה את אותו משקל שהיית נותנת אם פותחת ההודעה היתה "מגדלת" מסוג אחר. הכוונה, תשאירי את הביקורת למי שבאמת מגיע לו, כדי שמי שכן מעוניין לבחור בין כלבים גזעיים לכלבי עמותות - יוכל לעשות זאת נכון, ולהבין את ההבדל בין הטוב לרע בתחום הכלבנות הגזעית.


----------



## shaharc1 (10/7/12)

קצת הסתבך לי הניסוח, מקוה שברורה הכוונה..


----------



## רגע33 (10/7/12)

הבעיה שאני לא משוכנעת שקיימת דרך נכונה 
אין לי כלים למדוד את המגדלת הספציפית אז אני מראש אומרת שאני מתייחסת באופן כללי ולא אליה. אולי מגדלת אחראית מזיקה פחות ממגדלת שרק הכסף אל מול עיניה. עדיין,  אני לא רואה איך אפשר להרביע מבלי שתהיה פגיעה כלשהי בכלבים, גם בכלבים המורבעים עצמם וגם באלה שימותו כי נתפסים להם בתים שיכלו לגדל אותם. לא השכתנעתי שבאמת רוב האנשים שקונים כלב מתועד לא יכלו באותה מידה לגדל בשמחה כלב שלא יוצר לפי הזמנה. באוזניים שלי מאוד צורם הניסוח הזה בפי מגדלים שמקבלים "הזמנות" לגורים.  "לקבל הזמנות" לגורים זה נשמע ממש ממש לא טוב, כאילו לא מדובר בנשמות אלא בריהוט או חפץ אחר. 

אני באמת מצטערת אם העמדות שלי גורמות למישהו אחר להרגיש שנמנעה ממנו דעה שונה אבל איןו לי דרך לשלוט בתגובות של האחר.


----------



## שועלית עסיסית (10/7/12)




----------



## אויר קר (10/7/12)

אני רק רוצה לציין ממקור ראשון: 
אני הדוגווקרית בבית גידול המדובר (אולי יש כמה שזוכרים), ואין ספק שמדובר באישה נהדרת והגונה שעושה הכל "לפי הספר" בהחלט מגדלת מן "הסוג המומלץ". הכלבים במצב מעולה, שמחים ומאושרים וזוכים לחיים טובים, והגורים גדלים באופן הטוב ביותר, בנוסף הבתים שלהם מסוננים היטב!!! 
מדובר בבית גידול לגזע שאינו מוכר בארץ, והוא מקודם על הצד הטוב ביותר ע''י יוהנה.

אני רוצה לציין שאני נגד המלטות לא מתועדות של אנשים שסתם רוצים גורים חמודים או לעשות כסף קל, ואני הכי בעד אימוץ כלבי עמותות או רחוב (כמו באווי שלי) אבל כל עוד פועלים בצורה הגונה ונכונה, וכל עוד הכלבים מטופלים בצורה כ''כ טובה - גם לזה יש מקום.


----------



## phobe1 (10/7/12)

למה את חושבת שגם לזה יש מקום? 
הרי כלבים אחרים נפגעים מזה... אני באמת לא מבינה את ההיגיון.

בלי קשר, אני חושבת שכל פעם שאת מזכירה את באווי את צריכה להוסיף תמונה שלה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, תשמחי אותנו קצת


----------



## אויר קר (10/7/12)

בכדי שלא אחזור על מה שכבר כתבו פה 
התשובה לשאלתך בתגובות של שחר, מתלבטת וכו'

באווי בקיץ ------------------->


----------



## phobe1 (10/7/12)




----------



## Avenged Sevenfold10 (9/7/12)

קנאה? בסך הכל צער על המקום שאת תופסת 
לאלפי גורים בעמותות. בטח הגורים הגזעיים בעלי התעודות שלך שווים יותר לא? פלצנות.


----------



## אויר קר (9/7/12)

יש 4 נקבות בבית גידול 
פעמיים בשנה לא מאותה כלבה


----------



## ur720 (9/7/12)

נקבה אצלי ממליטה אחת לשנתיים ( למי לא הבין)


----------



## לימון מוסיפה המון (9/7/12)

היי 
נשמע שאת מחפשת עיצה במקום הלא נכון.
לא יודעת אם יש חומר שסופג ריחות של שתן..
והשאלה שלך לא שייכת לגידול כלבים אלה לסוגי משטחים/חומרים.
שווה לבדוק אצל אנשי מקצוע שמבינים בסוגי ריצוף(לא בטוחה כלל שזה המונח) לחצר.
בפורום הזה יש הרבה מאוד מתנדבים שמתמודדים יום יום עם ההזנחה הפושעת וההרג הבלתי נגמר של כלבים שלא מצליחים למצוא בתים, ולכן הקושי להתמודד עם הרבייה, גזעית ככל שתהיה, כשיש כל כך הרבה כלבים שנולדים לסבול ולמות בייסורים.


----------



## ur720 (9/7/12)

תודה לך ,את צודקת


----------



## xslf (9/7/12)

נדמה לי שאפשר לשטוף את הדשא 
בחומר לשטיפת רצפות. זה אמור להעלים את הריח (אפשר גם בנוזל כביסה אנזימטי מדולל מאוד במים).


----------



## שנה חדשה1 (9/7/12)

דשא סינטטי הוא ממש לא החיפוי האופטימאלי.. 
לא נראה לי שלתת לכלבים לעשות את צרכיהם על דשא סינטטי הוא פיתרון טוב, בעיקר כי זה לא מתנקז לאדמה (ומכאן גם הריח)... האמת שאני לא יודעת אם יש חיפוי שאינו דשא אמיתי שיהיה מתאים לזה...

כדאי להייעץ עם אדריכל נוף/ גנן שסומכים עליו. 

אגב  לדשא סינטטי יש נטייה להתלהט בשמש אז צריך להיזהר.. שהכלבים לא יקבלו מכות חום/ כויות


----------



## ur720 (9/7/12)

נכון, דשא סנטטי מאוד מתחמם , לכן יש שימשיות ,


----------



## הילהל (10/7/12)

גם דשא אמיתי לא לעניין 
שתן הוא חומצי מאוד וכל צמח שסופג אותו נצרב, מצהיב ומת בסופו של דבר
הפתרון במצב המתואר לא יכול להיות צמח חי כלשהו (כל מה שעולה לי לראש זה משהו כמו חול של חתולים ולסנן ולהחליף מידי כמה זמן)


----------



## רעות של הכלבים (9/7/12)

הייתי משאירה את הדשא 
שוטפת אותו עם צינור אחת לכמה ימים לפי הצורך, ושמה בצידיו חומר אחר כמו טוף או כל אבן קטנה דומה ללא אבק, ומרגילה את הכלבים לעשות על המצע הזה את הצרכים במקום על הדשא.

אגב יש סוגי חול שלא משאירים צבע על הכלבים (אין לי מושג איך קוראים לזה, אבל יש לנו הרבה ממנו בחצר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) שיכולים להיות פתרון לא רע, רק שהחול נכנס הביתה אח"כ עם הפרווה. וכמובן כשנרטב, עם פרווה ארוכה זה סיפור. הוא יכול להיות פתרון "פינתי".

בנוסף, ישנם ספריים מעולים לניטרול ריח שתן שגם יכולים לעזור. "יורין אוף"- בקבוק אפור- נהדר. מנטרל את כל הסרחה בכמה שניות.

הערה קטנה- את הקישור יש להוסיף לחתימה ולא בסוף ההודעה, לפי חוקי תפוז. 

ספרי לנו מה החלטת.


----------



## ur720 (9/7/12)

תודה רעות 
בשלב זה נשאיר את הדשא הסינטטי, ונפסיק "לחסוך" במים לניקיונו.  בחלק מהחצר של הכלבים יש חצץ , אך המפונקים מעדיפים את הדשא .האמת היא שאני מחפשת חומר חיפוי כמו חצץ,אך שלא סופג כמוהו, יתכן שאבקש עזרה בפורום בניה,שיפוץ וכו .


----------



## עומר TT (10/7/12)

אגב חסכון במים 
תנסו אולי לשטוף אותו עם גרניק.


----------



## daphne86 (10/7/12)

יורין אוף! 
מה זה?! מאיפה אני קונה את זה? ההורים שלי כבר התחילו להתלונן שהחצר שלי מתחילה להסריח משתן. והגורה החדשה מרגיזה אותי ועושה פיפי על הדשא הסינטטי למרות שיש לה שטח אדמה של דונם!!!
אני כל יומיים שוטפת את הדשא בגללה ושורפת מים


----------



## fi0na24 (10/7/12)

כל חנות שמחזיקה פרו פלאן יכולה להזמין לך


----------



## daphne86 (10/7/12)

אני אבדוק במחסן של חיים. 
מתאים לי הספריי הזה, בימים שהלחות כבדה, הריח בלתי נסבל.
ניסיתי כבר בעבר לקרצף עם סבון כילים וזה לא עזר.


----------



## DGHM (10/7/12)

ניסית חומץ? 
לשפוך חומץ מהול במים - חצי חצי, לתת לזה כמה דקות..


----------

